# Buying in Gold



## Glen48 (17 September 2008)

What and which is the best why to buy Gold?
What weights do Gold bars come in 1kg?


----------



## moXJO (17 September 2008)

here is a few

http://www.goldbullionaustralia.com.au/index.html


http://www.ausbullion.com.au/bullion.html

Make sure the price they quote is not too far over the current spot price or their previous (current) day web page sale price. One dealer in bris will rip you blind if they get the chance.


----------



## Ageo (17 September 2008)

Well there are 2 ways you can have gold (paper and physical).

If its the physical route then are you looking at storing it as investment?

You can buy it in many different forms (granules, bars etc..) The weights also vary from small bars to large bars.

Obviously the larger the bar the better price you will get from a refinery. 

Hope this helps


----------



## wayneL (17 September 2008)

Be aware that physical gold carries the largest spread by a long long way.

No biggy is a cascading cross default with resulting financial apocalypse scenario; but seriously sucks otherwise.


----------



## Ageo (17 September 2008)

wayneL said:


> Be aware that physical gold carries the largest spread by a long long way.





Thats usually the case wayne but it tough times like these you will find many bargains where large refineries are selling gold at the spot price (the actual US spot without their spread). 1 of Australia's largest refineries AGR Matthey is selling up and getting out of the game, over capitalization and not enough cash to sustain their position.

But if your really savvy then you will actually seek out 2nd hand 24ct gold and purchase it for well below the spot price.  As they say your profit is made when you buy so seek many avenues before going to some merchant where they will gobble your cash up.


----------

